# Hilfe gesucht - schreiendes Igelbaby im Garten



## Chelmon1 (19. Sep. 2015)

Hallo, weiß jemand was man da machen kann? Ich habe eben beim arbriten im Garten ein Igelbaby geefunden. Es wackelt herum und schreit. Vielleicht nach seiner Mutter? Wir haben ein Igelhäuschen, das auch bewohnt war. Anfang dieser Woche lag etwa 100m von unserem Haus allerdings ein überfahrener Igel.  Was kann man de. so einem kleinen Kerlchen geben?


----------



## StefanBO (19. Sep. 2015)

Nach “Igelhilfe“ googeln => Ersthilfe. Und einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort anrufen, insbesondere bei Igelbabys. Es kommt ja auch auf den Einzelfall an.
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Sep. 2015)

Danke Stefan. Meine Frau hat jetzt einen Kontakt und ist dabei Hilfe zu organisieren. Mittlerweile haben wir im Igelhäuschen noch zwei weitere Igelchen gefunden. Man kann beim Tierarzt Futter kaufen und muss sie dann alle 4 Stunden füttern. Unsere Nachbarn habe schon Bereitschaft gezeigt eine Schicht zu übernehmen. Na das wird ja was...
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Petta (19. Sep. 2015)

Da wünsche ich Euch viel Glück!


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Sep. 2015)

Danke, Petta.
Wir waren gerade Igelfutter kaufen.
Man muss es für die kleinen mit Fencheltee verflüssigen und dann mit der Pipette verfüttern.
Meine Frau versucht es gerade.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2015)

Ich weiß wie das Geschrei eines Igelbaby klingt, der Fall lag aber etwas anders wie bei Dir.
Die Alte wollte zum Katzenfutter und musste dafür über zwei Stufen klettern.
Für die Alte waren diese Stufen kein Problem aber für das Junge.
Man hat sich das angehört und für einstweilen kann "Mutter" Natur ganz schön grausam sein. .....oder sind es die Menschen die Stufen in Ihrem Garten haben.
Hinter unseren Grundstück sagen sich so einige Tiere "Gute Nacht".
Da gibt es die Geschichte vom Fuchs der unbekümmert 1m entfernt an mir vorbei läuft;
oder 5 Frischlinge die sich im Garten verirrt haben. Ich habe sie damals gefilmt und hatte eine schwarze Strickjacke an, weil ich unter anderen auch auf den Knien gefilmt hatte kamen sie bis auf 1m  an mich heran, aber ich rieche nach Mensch, eine sofortige Kehrtwendung war das Ergebnis.
2009 im Winter hat ein Reh an meiner Tuja-Hecke gefressen, um da ran zu kommen stellte es sich auf die Hinterläufe, versank im Schnee und blieb mit dem Hals zwischen den Zaunlatten stecken und konnte sich nicht selbst befreien, aber es hat mit den Hinterläufen gegen den Zaun gestoßen zum Glück, dieses Geräusch habe ich  gehört. Nachts 23:30 bist Du voll happy wenn Du solche Geräusche hörst.
Ich habe es dann raus gehoben und nach circa 15m hat es sich noch einmal umgedreht, als hätte es sich bedankt. Diese Geste werde ich nie vergessen.
Dieses Jahr war ein Mink am Teich (amerikanischer Nerz), er hat sich gut ablichten lassen, ich hatte auch Glück bei den Aufnahmen, der Wind kam von der anderen Seite.
Ich wohne seid 1989 auf diesen Grundstück und es gibt immer wieder etwas neues, was
mich beiendrucken tut.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## slavina (19. Sep. 2015)

Ich kenne das , habe diese Jahr auch zwei kleine ca 10 Tage alte Jungigel neben ihrer toten Mutter gefunden. Übersät mit Fliegeneiern und Maden.... Nach der Erstversorgung  war alle zwei Stunden füttern mit Spezialmilch und Bäuchlein reiben angesagt. Allerdings muß ich dazu sagen das das nicht meine ersten Igelchen sind die ich aufziehe.
Hier mal einige Fotos von vor einigen Wochen . Jetzt wiegen sie schon über 400 g damals beim Fund ca 70 g. Junge Igelchen zwitschern nach ihren Geschwistern und der Mutter wie Vögel.... ist aber nicht so einfach mit jungen Igeln und falls ihr eine Igelstation in der Nähe habt wären sie da sicherlich auch gut aufgehoben falls Ihr Euch die viele Arbeit nicht zutraut !


----------



## Flusi (19. Sep. 2015)

hallo Tina, Robert und Ron:
ich finde es total schön und anrührend, daß (!) und wie Ihr Euch um die kleinen und größeren Hilfsbedürftigen kümmert; bei den Vögeln macht das Kirstin ja auch super -
einfach klasse - muß mal gesagt werden - freut mich sehr

LG Flusi


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2015)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen 
...und die Fotos sind ja absolut 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (23. Sep. 2015)

hallo zusammen, hallo Robert,
wie geht es denn mit der Pflege des bzw. der Igelchen, und habt Ihr Unterstützung gefunden? 
LG Flusi


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Flusi, hallo zusammen
Ja, wir haben Hilfe gefunden. Den Igelchen geht es gut und sie sind gestern von unserer Küche ins Gewächshaus umgezogen. Sie haben seit Samstag den 19. zwischen100 und 120g zugenommen.
hier ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

)Und hier noch der Sonntagnachmittagsausflug in die Wiese


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

Jeder hat sein Häuschen. Wenn er möchteOder es wird in einem Haus gekuschelt.
Und gleich gibt es Futter


----------



## pema (28. Sep. 2015)

Schön, dass ihr die Möglichkeit mit dem Gewächshaus habt. Der Platz ist ja oft das Problem...Igel brauchen ja einen ziemlich großen Freilauf...da tut es ein Karton nicht.
Viel Glück den Kleinen...und euch mit der Aufpäppelung.
petra


----------



## Chelmon1 (28. Sep. 2015)

Ja. So hat halt alles auch seine gute Seite. Weil wir das schöne große Gewächshaus bekommen haben musste im Frühjahr der kleine Teich (Tümpelchen) weichen. Mit dem neuen Teich bin ich wegen Gartenarbeit, Urlaub, und Gewächshaus nicht fertig geworden. Dafür haben wir jetzt einen kleinen Notteich und schön Platz um die 3 Igelchen bis zur Auswilderung versorgen zu können. Wenn die weiter so zulegen klappt das auch.

viele Grüße an alle,
Robert


----------



## Flusi (28. Sep. 2015)

hallo Robert,
wow, bin restlos begeistert von Eurer tollen Aktion
Wie schön die sich entwickelt haben, ist eine Freude anzuschaun.
Was meint denn Euer Kätzchen zur "neuen Konkurrenz"? 
LG Flusi


----------



## Chelmon1 (30. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Flusi,
das ist schön zu lesen. ich werde es weiter geben
Unser Jonas, der Kater ist ein bisschen eifersüchtig und er hält Abstand zu den Igeln. Der wird wohl schon so seine Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Auf seinen nächtlichen Rundgängen.
Heute hat Petra, meine Frau lecker Rührei für die kleinen gemacht. Nur gut dass der Kater nicht ins  Gewächshaus rein kann. Das Bild ist ein bisschen dunkel. Aber bei Tieren die nachtaktiv sind ist das ja passend.
viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Chelmon1 (4. Okt. 2015)

Update. Das "Igelhaus". Der größte Igel wog gestern 330g. 
Heute Nacht haben die drei 400 g Igel- und Katzenfutter verputzt.
jede Menge Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Flusi (4. Okt. 2015)

hallo Robert, wow, das liest sich ja super, auch die 330 g sind -gemessen an der Anfangssituation- ja schon prächtig
Bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht mit Euren Igelchen.
Zum Auswildern müssen die (glaube ich) noch etwas mehr auf die Waage bringen.
Oder habt Ihr vor, die Kleinen in Eurer Obhut überwintern zu lassen?
LG Flusi


----------



## Petta (7. Okt. 2015)

Moin moin,
ich habe in einem Igel-Fachblatt gelesen,das man Igeln auch Hühnerhälse und Flunken kochen soll.
Dabei steht aber nicht ob sie auch mit Knochen "serviert " werden sollen.
Kann mir da jemand helfen ?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## karsten. (7. Okt. 2015)

mit Knochen ist kein Problem 

mfG


----------



## Petta (7. Okt. 2015)

karsten. schrieb:


> mit Knochen ist kein Problem
> 
> mfG


Danke karsten


----------



## karsten. (7. Okt. 2015)

einen hab ich noch 

mfG


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Okt. 2015)

Flusi schrieb:


> hallo Robert, wow, das liest sich ja super, auch die 330 g sind -gemessen an der Anfangssituation- ja schon prächtig
> Bin gespannt, wie das weitergeht mit Euren Igelchen.
> Zum Auswildern müssen die (glaube ich) noch etwas mehr auf die Waage bringen.
> Oder habt Ihr vor, die Kleinen in Eurer Obhut überwintern zu lassen?
> LG Flusi


Na der Größte wiegt jetzt 430g. Die beiden kleineren haben seit gestern nicht zu genommen. Wir glauben, dass es jetzt schon im Gewächshaus stressig werden kann. Aber erst mal ruhig bleiben. Wenn die beiden morgen nicht mehr wiegen müssen wir mal sehen woran das liegt. Andererseits kann der Große, er heißt Rolli, (warum wohl), am Samstag raus in den Garten. Dann hat er bestimmt 500g und wird mit ein bisschen Unterstützung durch Zufüttern fit für den Winter sein.


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
hier sind noch ein paar Bilder von den Igeln.
Das "Igelhaus" Ist jetzt komplett verglast. Endlich


----------



## Tanny (9. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Robert, 

die sind soooo zauberhaft 

Ihr macht wirklich einen tollen "Job" 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2015)

Klasse Bilder,Robert!
Währe nicht ein Laubhaufen im Gewächshaus okay, außen etwas Styropur oder besser noch Styrodur. Etwas offen lassen zu Belüftung! Und sie können selbst entscheiden .....
Nesthäkchen oder Nestflüchter!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Petta (10. Okt. 2015)

Hallo,das Igelgericht für heute Abend.......Kabeljaufilet  mit Hähnchenflügel Eigelb und Maiskeimöl ........und Katzenfutter mit Hähnchenflügel, Eigelb und  Mköl. 
Guten Appetit .


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Okt. 2015)

Hi,
@ Ron: Wir haben eine neue Perspektive. Es gibt in der Nähe ein großes Auswilderungsgehege. Weitab von Straßen und Verkehr. Dort werden wir die drei wohl kommende Woche hin bringen. Das ist wahrscheinlich besser, da es ja drei Jungs sind und der Vater noch in unserem Garten wohnt. Sonst wäre der Heuhaufen sicher eine Option gewesen.

@Peter: bei dir müsste man Igel sein.


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Okt. 2015)

So.
Jetzt sind die Igel weg. Wir haben sie gerade zu netten Leuten gebracht, die im Garten ein richtig großes Igel- Freigehege haben. Dort können sie dann den kommenden Winter verbringen. Aber erst werden sie noch ein- zwei Tage im kühlen Keller versorgt. Im nächsten Frühjahr sollen sie dann ausgewildert werden. Und das soll dann weitab von Straßen geschehen. Jedenfalls sind sie in guten Händen und haben die Chance, nicht überfahren zu werden.
Irgendwie ist es trotzdem schade dass sie weg sind. 
Andererseits riecht es im Gewächshaus schon ein bisschen besser 
Da geht es jetzt weiter mit der Vorbereitung für die Überwinterung der __ Kübelpflanzen.

viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Tanny (12. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Robert, 

klasse, dass Ihr das so toll hinbekommen habt 

Ich wünsche den 3en viel Glück für Ihr weiteres Leben


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> klasse, dass Ihr das so toll hinbekommen habt
> 
> Ich wünsche den 3en viel Glück für Ihr weiteres Leben



Da schließe ich mich einfach mal an !!


----------



## Chelmon1 (19. Okt. 2015)

Vielen vielen Dank!
Liebe Grüße, Robert


----------

